
China Uses ‘Great Firewall’ to Block Washington Post, Guardian Websites - JumpCrisscross
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/3013727/china-uses-great-firewall-block-washington-post-guardian
======
a0-prw
All that expensive tech, and I just have my meat firewall "Don't read Guardian
or Wapo" lol

